# Herb garden



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I got this from a friend last week and only she will know what it is...
*HINT: *Join Date: Mar 2010
Location: edge of nowhere, Montana


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Not looking too good! I hope it puts up new leaves!

Looks like Comfrey! lol


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like you have a real green thumb there.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Not looking too good! I hope it puts up new leaves!
> 
> Looks like Comfrey! lol


That was new growth. Its doing even better now....


----------

